# leo, Mack albino het eclipse x mack snow het albino & eclipse (raptor)



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

as the title say,
thankssssssss


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

*Mack albino het eclipse x mack snow het albino & eclipse (raptor) will give (assuming TAlbino):

3.125% Supersnow TAlbino Eclipse
9.375% Supersnow Talbino poss (66%) het eclipse
**3.125% Supersnow Eclipse het Talbino
9.375% Supersnow het Talbino poss (66%) het eclipse*
*6.25% Mack snow TAlbino Eclipse
18.75% Mack snow TAlbino poss (66%) het Eclipse
**6.25% Mack snow Eclipse het eclipse
18.75% Mack snow het TAlbino poss (66%) het Eclipse*
*3.125% TAlbino Eclipse
9.375% Talbino poss (66%) het eclipse
**3.125% Eclipse het Talbino
9.375% Normal het Talbino poss (66%) het eclipse**

Offspring may show varying amounts of jungle/stripe/reverse stripe/patternless stripe and tangerine influence.
*


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

so would i be better off pairing the mack het raptors with my raptor or with my mack albino het raptor?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

FeV said:


> so would i be better off pairing the mack het raptors with my raptor or with my mack albino het raptor?


hmmm - tough call that.. I'd personally go with your Raptor to improve your 'Raptor/Mack Raptor chances'. Het to het lowers your odds a bit, but you could get bonus Super Mack Snow outcomes if the gecko Gods side with you !! :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse X Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal. 
Aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse aberrant. 
Hyper aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino hyper aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant. 
Striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse striped. 
Reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped. 
Patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped. 

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow . 
Snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow Hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snpow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.

Super snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse super snow HET Talbino.
Talbino super snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse super snow.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

gazz said:


> Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse X Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Eclipse = .


gazz give that *split* :censor: shit up its like trying to call a hoover in an everyday way an air suction device:whistling2:

we ALL know it as mack and your split doesnt take into account GEM snows that have been known to produce a SS when paired with a mack...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> gazz give that *split* :censor: shit up its like trying to call a hoover in an everyday way an air suction device:whistling2:
> 
> we ALL know it as mack and your split doesnt take into account GEM snows that have been known to produce a SS when paired with a mack...


No i'd call them a vacuum cleaner.As a Hoover is just a brand of vacuum cleaner:thumb:.

GEM snow x GEM snow DOESN'T give you Super snow.TUG snow x TUG snow DOESN'T give you Super snow.GEM snow x TUG snow DOESN'T give you Super snow.Only GEM snow X Mack snow gives you super snow.Or TUG snow X Mack snow gives you super snow.And ofcourse Mack snow X Mack snow gives you super snow.So it is the Mack snow that is the super snow giver.So they are Snow HET Super snow AKA Snow SPLIT Super snow.If it bothers you that much you need to find more to do with your day: victory:.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

i'm glad u explained that split snow stuff coz it really confuses me lol. but i stil prefer to use co-dom snow or dom snow (either 1c or 2c) Or litrally just mack, tug or gem!!


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

thats the point most people know what mack is and its called mack after the pair that cultivated the gene.

They deserve to keep it known by their name imo

so if a mack is bred with a gem should the gem not be classed as split as it will create a super....

I have a lot of respect for gazz's knowledge on genetics, but not for pushing this term and not for pointing out the obvious in some of your replys.

it clearly bothers you enough to add it to your sig:no1:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> it clearly bothers you enough to add it to your sig:no1:


That only to save saying it over and over.But if people ask i will explain.

If people look at my result and see Snow SPLIT Super snow and look in my sig and see Snow SPLIT Super snow = Mack.
They can concluede for them self what a Snow SPLIT Super snow is.

Like the hoover thing.

Hoover is the brand name.Vacuum cleaner is what it is.

Mack is the brand name.Snow SPLIT Super snow is what it is.

I mean Super snows was call Mack super snow but people very rarely say Mack with Super snow these days.
But Mack was responsible for this morph also.I don't see you fighting for Super snow to be called Mack super snow.

At the end of the day it's no differant than you saying RAPTOR.And me braking it down as Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> That only to save saying it over and over.But if people ask i will explain.
> 
> If people look at my result and see Snow SPLIT Super snow and look in my sig and see Snow SPLIT Super snow = Mack.
> They can concluede for them self what a Snow SPLIT Super snow is.
> ...


 
Sorry but Phil (slurm) is right,
Your wrong using this term split, as this is an old bird term not a reptile term, I think this is something thats stuck in your head, and the way you put it on your sig looks like your trying to force it the onto the world of reps, cant you just say the right thing, co,dom, and stop using jargen that nobody but bird keepers would have heard before, in all the years ive been keeping and breeding reps this is the first time ive ever heard that term for reps apart from your other threads, it must be very confusing for new reptile owners people to follow,
your not using a bird genetic site to copy and paste all your info from are you? :whistling2:,

.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> Sorry but Phil (slurm) is right,
> Your wrong using this term split, as this is an old bird term not a reptile term, I think this is something thats stuck in your head, and the way you put it on your sig looks like your trying to force it the onto the world of reps, cant you just say the right thing, co,dom, and stop using jargen that nobody but bird keepers would have heard before, in all the years ive been keeping and breeding reps this is the first time ive ever heard that term for reps apart from your other threads, it must be very confusing for new reptile owners people to follow.


There is not law to say SPLIT is a term just to be used for birds.SPLIT is just another term used for HET but it just hasn't been used in the reptile world.That doesn't mean it can not be used.The term [1C] and [2C] is only being used fairy newly also as not long ago people was saying [****] and [HET] for dominant as well as Recessive traits also.



> your not using a bird genetic site to copy and paste all your info from are you? :whistling2:,


.

Find the bird genetic site i copyed and pasted this from: victory:.

Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse X Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino,Eclipse = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal. 
Aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse aberrant. 
Hyper aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino hyper aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant. 
Striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse striped. 
Reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped. 
Patternless reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino patternless reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped. 

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow . 
Snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow Hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snpow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow. 
Snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Talbino snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.

Super snow HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse super snow HET Talbino.
Talbino super snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse super snow.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> There is not law to say SPLIT is a term just to be used for birds.SPLIT is just another term used for HET but it just hasn't been used in the reptile world.That doesn't mean it can not be used.The term [1C] and [2C] is only being used fairy newly also as not long ago people was saying [****] and [HET] for dominant as well as Recessive traits also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.



Wow, you have been busy, all that copying,pasting and editing, and you told slurm to find something to do with his day, hahaha,

Theres no law against you editing all that info you copy and paste your right,but just because *you* use the word for reptile genetics it doesnt mean its a correct term, 


ok, the bird genetic site comment was sarcastic, here is one of the sites you can get most of the info,
Advanced Genetics Wizard
you can edit with your own words in to your hearts content,

Ive shown you a genetics site!, now you show me anything about reptile genetics where it mentions split, (not that you have written), 

keep it up your doing a great job of confusing some and giving others a big laugh.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> .
> Theres no law against you editing all that info you copy and paste your right,but just because *you* use the word for reptile genetics it doesnt mean its a correct term.


I said there's not law to stop you useing the word SPLIT.Not that there's no law against you editing all that info you copy and paste.

Why is SPLIT not a correct term when it only means HET.

Recessice = [HET].
[Example]-Normal HET Talbino.

Dominant = [1 COPY] still means HET.
Example-[1C]Enigma.

Codominant = [SPLIT] still means HET.
Example-Giant SPLIT Super giant.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> Ok, the bird genetic site comment was sarcastic, here is one of the sites you can get most of the info,
> Advanced Genetics Wizard


I'm pretty up to date with my bird genetics.I breed Indian ringnecks : victory:.
I find this genetic calculator better IMO.
Genetic Calculator 1.3 Indian Ringnecked Parrot


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> I said there's not law to stop you useing the word SPLIT.Not that there's no law against you editing all that info you copy and paste.
> 
> Why is SPLIT not a correct term when it only means HET.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> I'm pretty up to date with my bird genetics.I breed Indian ringnecks : victory:.
> I find this genetic calculator better IMO.
> Genetic Calculator 1.3 Indian Ringnecked Parrot


 
And yes you are very up to date with your genetics, Ive no doubt about that, but keep it simple,


p/s personally I prefer the *Alexandrine* *parrot* to ringnecks.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> And yes you are very up to date with your genetics, Ive no doubt about that, but keep it simple,
> 
> 
> p/s personally I prefer the *Alexandrine* *parrot* to ringnecks.


Love Alexandrine's also.Just the mutations aren't very availble yet.And what is about is pretty steep in price.The only pair i've seen in the UK so far is a Lutino hen and a Green Poss-SPLIT Lutino cock for £1500.So god knows what Greygreens,Blues,Turq's,Albinos,Ino-heads'etc go for:whistling2:.


----------

